# Safety during a band saw operation



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

I have read this blog a while ago and I find it very informative specially for those who are exposed to daily band saw operations.

http://bandsawblog.com/safety-during-a-band-saw-operation/


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

I think that was written with a metal cutting bandsaw in mind, where the blade is moving and the stock is clamped. Not that a woodworking bandsaw won't cause serious injury, but it's much safer than a tablesaw as it cannot kickback.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

You're right, John. It applies to operating a metal cutting band saw though I still find it relevant to operating saws. No matter what type of a band saw machine it is, the same safety precautions must be adhered.


----------

